# About time to earn some exrta jingle.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

John and Eric filled their deer tags so we 3 are thinking we should do some coyote hunting. It has cooled off so the fur should be in better shape, but deer season has not closed yet.
Season ends the 30 of Nov, Muzzle loader season opens 12-2 goes to the 18th our zone. there is a late antlerless season goes to the end of the year too.

So John calls the farms where we hunt coyotes and learns 4 of them are all done having deer hunting people on the place. So looks like Monday morning we will be trying to make some extra holiday jingle.
I want to see if I can earn enough for a rifle.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well it has warmed back up to the high 40F range again and other than yesterday has been raining. John and Eric said we should hold off hitting the farms till it dry's out and cools down again. I don't believe my self, the fur is prime in the present weather pattern so agreed with them. Sunday it was a sunny day and I was going bonkers wanting to see why the coyotes were looking like. Grabbed up my gear and headed for the back on my place before I got to where I was going to make my hide I dropped off the caller about half way down the creek from the edge of the woods, then continued to where I was going to make my hide. I have some logs skidded up and piled there on top of a hill so I can see north, south and west real easy. To the south I had skidded most of the logs from so it is really clear to the creek and not to bad across the creek. To the north it rises and is mature hard woods to the fence and some grass and scrub trees across the fence. It is about a half hour till dark as I get the call going with a screaming rabbit, let it run thru the cycle then did a 2 minute break and started it up again for about 10 minutes. Saw noting so shut down and packed up gathering the call as I headed for the house. Was almost to the barn when I see some one with a blaze orange hat walking toward me. It is Jeff the young fellow who hunts the land next to my place but has not been there all season till yesterday. He had gotten invited by his boss to go out west and do some hunting along with bird hunting. Asked I Had heard the screaming in the woods and why I was carrying a rifle with a huge scope and sun shade. I laughed and told him I had got my buck a week ago so was harassing the area coyotes, rifle was my swift. He told me he was going to be doing some ML hunting starting 12-2 and was not sure how the deer would act with the squalling rabbit going. I told him I would not call any more on days he would be there. 
Supposed to get down in the low 40's and dry out about mid week so we will hit some of the farms.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

How much $$ jingle do you get for a coyote pelt?
I'm in Indiana where pelts aren't that great, got about $15 for them last year. I would have to really work at it to kill enough to buy a rifle. A couple years ago I got 11, and that was my best season ever.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Price we get varies and for 15.00 I would not even think about taking the carcass to our fur buyer. would not even get close to the truck.
We normal get half of marker value for a whole carcass and if we skin stretch and sew the hide we are close to 2/3 market value. Tom also doesn't try to fool us and has a current hide price guide on hand to show us.

Last year as a group we got almost 200 saleable youtes about another 35 or so more went in the weeds and brush due to ugly hides. I got 23 saleable and about 6 of the uglys and Eric is really stacking them up Think he had 55 by May when we used to stop hunting due to the season then. If he cut a notch he would not have a stock left. His wild cat has the rest of us wanting similar.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

is it really the wild cat or would any semi auto that you could get a pair frequently do ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Lot of thought and work went into the wild cat. Like just porting it so there is no muzzle jump and instantly able to get on a second target before they hit the after burners, also quick projectiles. I also have never seen A semi auto* 22 center fire* so that makes it a wild cat right there.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

an AR15 in 223 would be a semi auto 22 center fire with the 40gr vmax super-performance ammo starting at 3800 fps it is knocking on the door of 22-250 performance if your shots are inside 300 yard it would probably work well and not need a custom gun just one of the many off the shelf AR-15 builds geared at varmint hunting or save a little money and build yourself they go together quite easily.
there are no shortage of muzzle devices that reduce muzzle climb as well as the strait line recoil impulse from the end of the muzzle to your shoulder is a strait line it makes climb and recoil almost non existent. making it so that you usually watch the bullet impact through the scope.

a few companies are making an AR10 in 243 as well as 6.5 creedmoor 

hopefully we will be able to run suppressed within the next year (without the extra 200 in tax and 9 month wait) , if you have never shot a suppressed rifle it takes all the muzzle jump out of a 308 with factory federal 150gr off the shelf ammo (the only thing I have had a chance to shoot suppressed) kind of cool because your still watching the target through the scope when it is hit that and you hear a crack but not the boom


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am Like Eric don't like Black rifles, or rifles with tupper wear stocks even though I own 3 and a shot gun set up that way.

If a person wants a black rifle then go for it but I would rather do as Eric did and find a used semi auto and make it my own rifle. Really a nice rifle and cost less than a brand spanking new black rifle and it does reach out there and touch them as well as my swift.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Sow how much $$ jingle do you get for an average pelt?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

As I said the price varies. Got 35 for the last whole carcass I dropped off back in March. Haven't gotten a salable coyote hide since then.
This picture posted else where on this forum shows a coyote with a real good pelt hair appears to be long too. Skinned ,stretched, sewn and dried is a good $75.00 pelt during an average market quarter. Tom would probably get $100.00 to $125.00 for it at the auction he attends.











 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I can respect people not wanting a black rifle with poly furniture as long as they don't try to push that view into laws.

I took my dad out to the range yesterday , he is recovering from shoulder surgery he wanted to try an AR-15 he is getting quite recoil sensitive with all of the surgeries he has had. he liked it and was easily ringing plates at 100 yards he never really did any shooting at or beyond 100 yards as he has been hunting in a shotgun zone for so many years.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looked it up and for 2015 from August to March 30th I made $2193.42 on my coyote sales. Made another $54.00 on the sale of *****.


 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Fur prices ain't looking good this year $6-68 dollars is the rate on yotes right now. Averaging 30 for eastern furs and 60 for westerns. Those are the auction prices right now so you might get 10-15 for a carcass not great by any means but a little cash for doing something you love ain't bad either. 

Mini 14 ranch rifle, wood stock and 22 cal center fire.

http://files.harrispublications.com...x-wood-ar-preview-lead-647x384.1421390444.jpg
^
Now you can have an AR(Tupperware gun) with wood furniture, no more excuses!


----------

